# How did you manage to go full term after your preemie?



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi girlies.

I had my lil man at 27.5 weeks, his heart rate kept dropping, but they also suspected I had a shorter than normal cervix.. and I did have small bleeds throughout my pregnancy.

Just trying to get idea's as to who has gone full term since, and if so how and what was done.

I'm VERY early in my pregnancy, found out properly this morning, I'm not going to be 4wks till next Weds! But was wondering what I should possibly request from my doc... as some are utter dunces!

Can someone also explain to me the benefits of progesterone?!

Thanks girlies xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Oh and also could you let me know WHEN you started taking progesterone (if you did!) Thankyou!!


----------



## rhloveselmo

I've had 3 preemies. 35week preterm labour started 32week, 32weeks preterm labour started 26 weeks then 27.5weeks and preterm labour started at17 weeks and I was hospitalized till 26.5 weeks made it a week out and then had my youngest at 27.5 weeks. 
With the last two I had a suture up in my cervix, the gp has already put me at high risk and referred me to the specialists where I think they are wanting to place another suture for this on not sure when though. 
Can you talk to your gp about it?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks. I have literally found out I'm pregnant so will be ringing my GP on Monday. I had BV when pregnant so this could be to blame... & also short cervix... but I had him cause his heart rate kept dropping. So I reckon the infection got to him. But thanks!


----------



## Srrme

I had my first at 28.6 weeks, but managed to get to 35 weeks with my second. I was on weekly progesterone injections, and had bi-weekly cervical length checks too. I imagine I would have gotten farther too, if my cervix wasn't irritated toward the end. Progesterone injections are supposed to prevent contractions, so I don't think it was "spontaneous preterm labor."


----------



## toothfairyx

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18591318

is just one reference you might want to look at for info about progesterone and its effectiveness. Basically what it says is that progesterone might be useful for prevention of spontaneous preterm labour, and not shown to be helpful if you have a cervix issue or multiples.

Having a stitch can help a weak cervix, but it won't necessarily stop you going into preterm labour. Also, research shows that if you have had spontaneous ptl with no contributory factor (eg misbehaving cervix, infection etc) then the chances of it happening again are low.

In my case, I went into labour earlier this time having been told it was unlikely to happen again which I was pretty peed off about as you can imagine as basically no-one can tell me why! I won't be having any more babies now so I will never know why. One of my work colleagues had her first baby boy 6 weeks premature, and has now had 2 girls both of whom were overdue so it can be done, and this was without the use of progesterone or any other interventions. 
One of the problems the medical profession has is that they don't even know what it is that triggers labour chemically or hormonally at term so figuring out why ptl happens to some of us frustrating for them and I suspect that until they work it out they will often be stabbing in the dark trying to prevent ptl.

It is interesting Srrme saying her cervix got irritated - I had normal cervix measurements at 20 weeks at which point my consultant stopped scanning as the evidence is that a weak cervix will show up by 20 weeks so if no shortening or funnelling by then you can rule out incompetent cervix. He said that continuing to scan after that time could be a trigger for me to go into labour which obviously they wanted to try to avoid.

Another issue that is being looked into is the influence of autoimmune problems - people with coeliac disease, lupus etc have higher rates of ptl, again they don't know why. It might be that certain immune system issues are a trigger for ptl, and I'm coeliac so that might be the answer I'm looking for.

Anyway I sound like a nerd. Let us know how you get on with your pregnancy. Fingers crossed for a full termer!


----------



## Srrme

> It is interesting Srrme saying her cervix got irritated - I had normal cervix measurements at 20 weeks at which point my consultant stopped scanning as the evidence is that a weak cervix will show up by 20 weeks so if no shortening or funnelling by then you can rule out incompetent cervix. He said that continuing to scan after that time could be a trigger for me to go into labour which obviously they wanted to try to avoid.


I had bi-weekly cervical length checks until I was nearly 28 weeks pregnant -- up until then, my cervix was a good length (shortening slightly, but nothing that was a cause for concern), but it shortened dramatically by that point, and was 27mm, what they would consider "border line." 

I went into premature labor after being intimate with my husband (my contractions didn't pick up until AFTER a cervix check at the hospital, which triggered labor almost immediately), so I am almost positive now it is because my cervix was irritated, and perhaps the constant cervix checks through out my pregnancy had shortened it in the beginning too. 

Not one person told me to refrain from having sex or any other activities that would irritate my cervix, so I didn't think it would be an issue (all though we had only been intimate less than a handful of times through out my pregnancy anyway), but I'm pretty sure it was now. 

We do plan on having more children, but I think I will opt for the cervical stitch next time around (2-3 years) and not do anything that can irritate my cervix in anyway.

I really wish Doctor's would be more informative on this topic.


----------



## toothfairyx

I think the lack of info is also frustrating. They seem to have so many opposing opinsometime. I sometimes wonder if I should ask for my notes and get a second opinion on my management second time round but then I kind of think what is the point as both my boys seem just fine and I'm still here so what have I got to complain about really.

Out of interest, if you don't mind me asking, how come you ended up with a c section?

Also - it is interesting you saying you did get dramatic shortening at 28 weeks, as the week before I had Jonny I thought I felt like my cervix was doing something, but put it my head as everyone told me it would most likely be my brain playing tricks on me. I think I was right, but I know my hospital wouldn't have done a stitch then anyway due to the risks. I wonder if there is some kind of cervix issue where everything is fine until a certain weight around 28 weeks where it suddenly can't cope. That's what I wonder if I need a second opinion on, as I was told progesterone wouldn't help me, but maybe that was incorrect as even with a shortened cervix, you still kept going for a good few more weeks.


----------



## Srrme

toothfairyx said:


> I think the lack of info is also frustrating. They seem to have so many opposing opinsometime. I sometimes wonder if I should ask for my notes and get a second opinion on my management second time round but then I kind of think what is the point as both my boys seem just fine and I'm still here so what have I got to complain about really.
> 
> Out of interest, if you don't mind me asking, how come you ended up with a c section?
> 
> Also - it is interesting you saying you did get dramatic shortening at 28 weeks, as the week before I had Jonny I thought I felt like my cervix was doing something, but put it my head as everyone told me it would most likely be my brain playing tricks on me. I think I was right, but I know my hospital wouldn't have done a stitch then anyway due to the risks. I wonder if there is some kind of cervix issue where everything is fine until a certain weight around 28 weeks where it suddenly can't cope. That's what I wonder if I need a second opinion on, as I was told progesterone wouldn't help me, but maybe that was incorrect as even with a shortened cervix, you still kept going for a good few more weeks.

I had a c-section because Fenix was breech, and the Doctor said it would be too stressful to deliver him naturally. 

I am so confused about it all to be honest. I think the progesterone injections DID help keep any uterine contractions to a minimum. I did have frequent braxton hicks occasionally, but that was only if my progesterone injection was a day or so late (sometimes they were too booked to give it to me on the same day every week). I'm not sure if it was a coincidence or not. But I do think I have an issue with my cervix shortening too. 

I would definitely get a second opinion. :thumbup: Usually if you have cervix issues, the weight of the baby growing does pose a risk. If that was the case with you, strict bed rest could have helped.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

What do u think i should ask my GP for? cos having had BV, and MAYBE a short cervix. i rly dont know.


----------



## toothfairyx

Well your GP or midwife will put you under consultant care for this pregnancy, so just make sure that happens at this stage and then wait to see the consultant.


----------



## toothfairyx

Srrme said:


> toothfairyx said:
> 
> 
> I think the lack of info is also frustrating. They seem to have so many opposing opinsometime. I sometimes wonder if I should ask for my notes and get a second opinion on my management second time round but then I kind of think what is the point as both my boys seem just fine and I'm still here so what have I got to complain about really.
> 
> Out of interest, if you don't mind me asking, how come you ended up with a c section?
> 
> Also - it is interesting you saying you did get dramatic shortening at 28 weeks, as the week before I had Jonny I thought I felt like my cervix was doing something, but put it my head as everyone told me it would most likely be my brain playing tricks on me. I think I was right, but I know my hospital wouldn't have done a stitch then anyway due to the risks. I wonder if there is some kind of cervix issue where everything is fine until a certain weight around 28 weeks where it suddenly can't cope. That's what I wonder if I need a second opinion on, as I was told progesterone wouldn't help me, but maybe that was incorrect as even with a shortened cervix, you still kept going for a good few more weeks.
> 
> I had a c-section because Fenix was breech, and the Doctor said it would be too stressful to deliver him naturally.
> 
> I am so confused about it all to be honest. I think the progesterone injections DID help keep any uterine contractions to a minimum. I did have frequent braxton hicks occasionally, but that was only if my progesterone injection was a day or so late (sometimes they were too booked to give it to me on the same day every week). I'm not sure if it was a coincidence or not. But I do think I have an issue with my cervix shortening too.
> 
> I would definitely get a second opinion. :thumbup: Usually if you have cervix issues, the weight of the baby growing does pose a risk. If that was the case with you, strict bed rest could have helped.Click to expand...

I never even had any contractions or braxton-hicks at all with either of them. Jamie is started having them 20 mins apart and within a few hours they were 2-3 minutes apart. With Jonny, they were 2-3 minutes apart as soon as they started, I always thought if I went into labour again it would be faster second time. Thats also why I know there was no stopping it for either of them, I was contracting too fast and fully dilated within hours.
It might make you feel a bit better to know that research evidence shows that as long as your cervix measures a minimum 25mms at 20 weeks it should hold out for the majority of people, so sounds like your measurements were favourable.
I probably will get a second opinion just to put my mind at rest my management was ok and nothing was overlooked. If I was able to have anymore (it's dangerous because of my uterine scar, but I was happy with 2 anyway as I'm nearly 36!) I'd be interested to see if they did do a stitch just in case I'm one of the odd ones out who's cervix appears fine then gives up at a later stage :shrug:


----------



## Srrme

toothfairyx said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairyx said:
> 
> 
> I think the lack of info is also frustrating. They seem to have so many opposing opinsometime. I sometimes wonder if I should ask for my notes and get a second opinion on my management second time round but then I kind of think what is the point as both my boys seem just fine and I'm still here so what have I got to complain about really.
> 
> Out of interest, if you don't mind me asking, how come you ended up with a c section?
> 
> Also - it is interesting you saying you did get dramatic shortening at 28 weeks, as the week before I had Jonny I thought I felt like my cervix was doing something, but put it my head as everyone told me it would most likely be my brain playing tricks on me. I think I was right, but I know my hospital wouldn't have done a stitch then anyway due to the risks. I wonder if there is some kind of cervix issue where everything is fine until a certain weight around 28 weeks where it suddenly can't cope. That's what I wonder if I need a second opinion on, as I was told progesterone wouldn't help me, but maybe that was incorrect as even with a shortened cervix, you still kept going for a good few more weeks.
> 
> I had a c-section because Fenix was breech, and the Doctor said it would be too stressful to deliver him naturally.
> 
> I am so confused about it all to be honest. I think the progesterone injections DID help keep any uterine contractions to a minimum. I did have frequent braxton hicks occasionally, but that was only if my progesterone injection was a day or so late (sometimes they were too booked to give it to me on the same day every week). I'm not sure if it was a coincidence or not. But I do think I have an issue with my cervix shortening too.
> 
> I would definitely get a second opinion. :thumbup: Usually if you have cervix issues, the weight of the baby growing does pose a risk. If that was the case with you, strict bed rest could have helped.Click to expand...
> 
> I never even had any contractions or braxton-hicks at all with either of them. Jamie is started having them 20 mins apart and within a few hours they were 2-3 minutes apart. With Jonny, they were 2-3 minutes apart as soon as they started, I always thought if I went into labour again it would be faster second time. Thats also why I know there was no stopping it for either of them, I was contracting too fast and fully dilated within hours.
> It might make you feel a bit better to know that research evidence shows that as long as your cervix measures a minimum 25mms at 20 weeks it should hold out for the majority of people, so sounds like your measurements were favourable.
> I probably will get a second opinion just to put my mind at rest my management was ok and nothing was overlooked. If I was able to have anymore (it's dangerous because of my uterine scar, but I was happy with 2 anyway as I'm nearly 36!) I'd be interested to see if they did do a stitch just in case I'm one of the odd ones out who's cervix appears fine then gives up at a later stage :shrug:Click to expand...

With Elias, I was in labor for an entire day and night without realizing it.. I thought I was just having frequent braxton hicks! 

Early on my Doctor thought I had a short cervix, but changed his mind after my earliest cervical scan, but he did tell me that majority of the women who come in with an incompetent cervix go in to full blown labor immediately (I suppose like you did) so perhaps that is what you have! Not that that's a good thing, but it would be good to know, so if you DID choose to have anymore, you could take the necessary steps to help you go to term. :)


----------



## kimbotrav

hi im also hoping i can get a bit further than i did wiht my last lil man i got to 29 weeks befor my waters went and had a csection as he was footling breech spent a few weeks in hospiital also leading up to my waters going im just really panicking already as im at risk as i had a septate uterus and an op to corrct it.....should io wati to see my midwife doees any1 know or see my doctor about being refered to a consultant xxx


----------

